# Deciding whether to adopt or foster



## sazzyb1985

I have researched both options for weeks and I am still no closer to deciding which option is best for me.
Could anyone tell me how you made this decision and how you knew it was right for you?
I have a 5 year old daughter, I am single and I am self employed. We have so much love and time to give a child.
I have also thought about IUI but I would really like to help a child who needs a home.
Thanks


----------



## TTC First

I am a foster parent and considering adoption. There are major differences that should help you make your decision.

Adoption - This is a life long commitment to one (or more) child.
Fostering - You have to be willing to accept different children and give them back.

Adoption - Once the adoption is final you have legal guardianship 
Fostering - Kids have visits with family, you can't travel outside particular area with the kids, you have to report all issues to the agency.

Adoption - You are responsible for all costs related to the child 
Fostering - All costs are covered plus some.

I hope this helps


----------

